# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1988 (27 Νοεμβρίου - Novotel)

## Polyneikos

Στις 27 Νοεμβρίου το 1988, στο ξενοδοχείο Novotel ,πραγματοποιήθηκε το 4ο σε σειρά MR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ από το περιοδικό SUPERMAN.
Εχωντας δημιουργήσει ήδη ένα πολυ καλό κλίμα,ως ανεξάρτητος -ομοσπονδιών- αγώνας, προσφέρωντας μάλιστα και χρηματικά έπαθλα στους νικητές, το ενδιαφερον ήταν μεγαλο για αθλητες και θεατές.
Μεγάλο δέλεαρ, το ποσό των 500.000 δρχ, εξωπραγματικό για τα δεδομένα της εποχής εκείνης.



Στο *1ο ΜR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ* ,νικητής ήταν ο *Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος* , κερδίζωντας το έπαθλο των 100.000 δρχ.
Στο 2ο ΜR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ,νικητής ήταν ο *Τασος Μώρος* , κερδίζωντας και το έπαθλο των 200.000 δρχ.
Στο 3ο MR ODYΣΣΕΙΑ, ο *Σάκης Τσιλιγκούδης* ήταν ο νικητής του αγώνα και του επάθλου των 250.000 δρχ.
Αυτό που αλλαξε μορφή στην πορεία του αγώνα, ήταν οι κατάρτιση των κατηγοριών.
Αρχικά χωρίζονταν σε 3 κατηγοριες Εφήβωμ και 3 Ανδρων.Κατόπιν οι 3 κατηγορίες εφήβων έγιναν μια.
*Στο MR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 1988, αποφασίστηκε να υπάρχει μόνο μια κατηγορία ΑΝΔΡΩΝ-O**PEN.*

Ενα comparison για την αναδειξη του Μρ Οδύσσεια 1988...
Μιας και τα εχω πιασει χρονολογικα με την σειρα..Θα βρει κανεις το 4 στα 4 για να προχωρησω και σε επόμενες φωτογραφίες; :01. Wink: 




*
Διαγωνιζόμενοι, οι Γιάννης Γκίνης, Τασος Μώρος, Βασίλης Ζαχείλας , Γιάννης Κοπαρίδης, Λευτερης Τσουγκαράκης, Γιώργος Καπετανάκης και ο Δημήτρης Σταθιάς.*

----------


## Dreiko

ο δευτερος απο αριστερα ειναι ο Γκινης.....που το πηρε κιλας αν δε κανω λαθος...οι αλλοι δεν το χω ειναι η αληθεια... :01. Smile:

----------


## argyrakis

Νομίζω πως είναι από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά ο Ζαχίλας ο Γκίνης ο Κοπαρίδης και μου ξεφεύγει ο τέταρτος μήπως κανένας Τσουνάκης

----------


## LION

Ζαχείλας-Γκίνης-Κοπαρίδης-Μώρος

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ζαχείλας-Γκίνης-Κοπαρίδης-Μώρος


Χρήστο :02. Welcome:   :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## LION

Τότε ήταν μαζί κι ο Καπετανάκης,Τσουγκαράκης,Σταθιάς! :03. Thumb up:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

*1ος Γιαννης Γκίνης

**


2ος Τασος Μωρος
*





*3ος Βασίλης Ζαχείλας*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

α ρε φιλόσοφοι δεν μπήκα πιο μπροστα να σας προλάβω , το βρήκε όμως ο χρήστος σαν παλιοσειρά  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## morbit_killer

ο καραφλός είναι μασίφ τεράστια χέρια για την εποχή

----------


## Polyneikos

^^ O *Βασίλης Ζαχείλας* είναι .

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## DIMITROS

:03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## goldenera

Σούπερ υλικό όπως πάντα Κώστα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ημουν μεσα σε αυτον τον αγωνα ,κ επειδη ειχε λιγες συμετοχες σε μια μονο κατηγορια στην κυριολεξια τους ''εστυψαν'' στα comparison κ ελευθερο ποζαρισμα χωρις περιορισμο χρονου.  Ασχοληθηκαν τοσο πολυ με εναν εναν αθλητη που ουτε στο Μιστερ Ολυμπια δεν γινοταν τοσο :01. Razz: .
Ο αθλητης που με εντυπωσιασε εμενα προσωπικα ασχετως θεσης ,ηταν ο Ηρακλειος  Λευτερης Τσουγκαρακης.   Οταν βγηκε στην σκηνη κ καθοτανε σε θεση relax με τα φτερα του ανοιγμενα , ειπα <<αυτος ειναι ΒΒερ!!>> Μαλλον πρεπει να με ακουσε γιατι με κοιταξε κ χαμογελασε :01. Wink: 
Συμπαθητικη κ καλη ηταν η εμφανιση του φιλου μου Δημητρη Σταθια.

----------


## vaggan

> Ημουν μεσα σε αυτον τον αγωνα ,κ επειδη ειχε λιγες συμετοχες σε μια μονο κατηγορια στην κυριολεξια τους ''εστυψαν'' στα comparison κ ελευθερο ποζαρισμα χωρις περιορισμο χρονου.  Ασχοληθηκαν τοσο πολυ με εναν εναν αθλητη που ουτε στο Μιστερ Ολυμπια δεν γινοταν τοσο.
> Ο αθλητης που με εντυπωσιασε εμενα προσωπικα ασχετως θεσης ,ηταν ο Ηρακλειος  Λευτερης Τσουγκαρακης.   Οταν βγηκε στην σκηνη κ καθοτανε σε θεση relax με τα φτερα του ανοιγμενα , ειπα <<αυτος ειναι ΒΒερ!!>> Μαλλον πρεπει να με ακουσε γιατι με κοιταξε κ χαμογελασε
> Συμπαθητικη κ καλη ηταν η εμφανιση του φιλου μου Δημητρη Σταθια.


πωωω γιαυτον τον αγωνα εχει κανει αναφορα ο γιωργος καπετανακης σε ενα απολαυστικο αρθρο που εχουμε ειδη παραθεσει....πραγματικα μεγαλοι πρωταθλητες ολοι τους :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

H κόντρα ΓΚΙΝΗ-ΜΩΡΟΥ με νικητή τον ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΓΚΙΝΗ


















Ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΓΚΙΝΗΣ νικητής, με την επιταγή των 500.000 δρχ και με ένα κουτί πρωτείνης την εβδομάδα, για ένα χρόνο !!

----------

